# 7 week old pup on point already



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

My brother just bought a new pup with excellent bloodlines and the pup is showing a lot of good instincts already


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice looking pup! Now the fun begins!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Is that Ryan's pup?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

No, this is Kurt's pup.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Great lookin' pup, man! I love seeing a bird dog puppy learn the game. 8)


----------



## Outdoorsguy31 (Mar 3, 2011)

I am really happy with this pup. Seeing him point is all instinct. Ive seen other pointers that takes them a while to actually figure out that they need to point. Pointing is just one of the many good qualities that has been bred into this pup. The breeder is located in Oklahoma and he may have one or two males pups left to sell. I am not sure though.


----------

